# Taken a fledgling wood pigeon in - Have no idea what to do with it



## Birdun (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok so a couple of days I was walking my dog and (surprise surprise) I found a juvenile wood pigeon who couldn't fly. After much consideration, I went home and got a box. I then managed to get the pigeon in the box without harm and take it to the vet. I agreed that I would take back the pigeon once it was ready to survive on its own, and that I would release it back into the wood where I had found it. So a couple of days on, I got a call from the vet asking if we could take the pigeon back. The problem was, it was underweight and still couldn't fly. They asked if I would look after it until it could fly, which I stupidly said yes to. It was stupid because I have no idea what to do with this pigeon. There's nowhere really where we can let it out, because we have two kittens and a dog, a small garden where it could escape, and the cellar is inhabited by a terrifying rat, so the only places where we could think of keeping it were the porch or the garage. We don't have much to keep it in either. At the moment it's in a cardboard box, and I was considering putting it in the rat cage (it's a medium size cage, but no space to fly.) So yeah, basically I done messed up good. So the main question is, well, how do I look after it until it can fly? Thanks you >.>


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

The parent birds are probably looking for it so they can feed it. Sometimes they will leave the nest or stumble out of it, but the parent birds still come and find the fledgling and feed it. It should be taken to his area where it was found.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with whytpigeon. The parents were probably feeding him. If he was being fed by them, then he is a lot better off that way. Unless of course, it was a dangerous place for a young pigeon to be. Predators and such.


----------



## Birdun (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! I'm a little hesitant to release it back into the wild as we're in an area where there are a lot of hawks and other birds of prey/predators, so until the pigeon can fly, well, I don't think he would get too far. It's also quite big, so I'm wondering whether its parents may not be looking after it any more? I'm trying to keep the option of putting it back out as a last resort, given the dangers. There's the possibility of keeping it in a room in the main house, but I am also aware of the mess it might make >.> and, of course, it being terrified. But anyway, thank you again for the advice, and of course if you are right, and the pigeon is still young enough to have its parents still 'looking after' it, then please say so! I just didn't know if I had been exact enough about how old/young the pigeon is. Again, thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird. They look almost grown and the parents are still feeding it. Eventually it learns to eat on it's own, but till that time, they will visit him to feed. Hard to say, if it doesn't fly at all, then maybe not safe on the ground.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can go to this web site and see if there are any rescuers near you. They have a list of places.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm


----------



## Birdun (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you for the link! We were considering taking them to the nearest wildlife shelter, but that's a little while away from where I live, and I figured it may be better to try and release it back into where we found it. 
I'm afraid that I can't take a picture, but this is near enough what it looks like - http://www.surfbirds.com/community-blogs/clairesell/files/2013/11/Juv-Woodpigeon1.jpg
Dunno if that helps anything!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't really help, but hope the link does help you. Please let us know. The baby needs food and water or he is going to die. Did you see any adults around or maybe a nest where you picked him up?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I suggest going to this Facebook group. It is a UK group with a lot of rescuers, many of them currently dealing with wood pigeons.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

If he does look like the picture then he certainly should be flying, so could be he has some non obvious injury or is ill.


----------

